# Terribilis with gray marks



## Jrose (Jul 28, 2014)

I have 6 Terribilis all together. Everyone seems pretty happy and healthy for the most part. Two of them have developed "scuff" marks, one on the nose and the other on the top of the head over the eyes. I know that they are rough eaters and possibly hurts themselves going for food. I have taken those two out and put them in to QT.
I am hoping that they will get better on their own but I'm wondering if there is anything else I can/should do. If I have to take them to the vet I will but I'm not sure that's warranted yet.
Thoughts?


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Nose sores can lead to lung infections in terribilis. I would treat with antibody
ointment as soon as possible. Just don't fill in nose holes.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Also, for what it's worth.... I had some tincs develop a similar problem years ago. ..turns out the problem was my over head clearance in the opening of the coconuts!!! They kept banging into it going after food....took a dremmel to the opening. ..end of problem!!!!


----------



## Jrose (Jul 28, 2014)

I left a message with my frog vet but he won't be in until tomorrow. I'm worried about the two of them in this separate enclosure. They clearly want to get out and I don't want them to be further damaged.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I am still waiting for some information about how sensitive yellow terriblis are to skin infections...from too wet a viv, etc. So after having lost a proven female, I would not hesitate to get any skin problem treated quickly...Isolation would be the only way to treat over a period of time...plenty of litter and hides will make them feel safer...just this noobish observation....good luck


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I would look at what is in their viv that may have rough edges or texture, I believe they are diving for food (they are amazingly aggressive eaters ) and scuffing themselves on something in the process. What type of substrate are you using ? I've seen substrate labeled for frogs sold in pet stores that are overly coarse in my opinion.


----------



## Jrose (Jul 28, 2014)

Bristles, I know what he has scuffed on, it's the pyramid in their viv. It's a snake platform but the frogs love it and most of them are fine. The one with the nose scuff is for sure the most aggressive eater. I was going to e-mail you about it but that stuff came up with mom's frog and I thought that deserved your attention.


----------



## Jrose (Jul 28, 2014)

I do have a vet appointment for tomorrow if it isn't looking better.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Time for the pyramid to go...


----------



## Jrose (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes I suppose that's best.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how are you housing the frogs for them to develop those lessions?

Terribilis can develop foot rot if they are kept too wet and not given a dry area where they can retreat to.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Shhh. Don't tell my terribilis, they don't know that.


----------

